# Conexión de audio (disco duro mp3) en coche



## ifredy (Ago 12, 2005)

Hola que tal, quisiera saber como hacer una conexión en mi coche con un disco duro de computadora con música mp3 y que lo pueda escuchar en mi estereo. Tendrán algún diagrama por el estilo y que necesitaría...

Gracias.


----------



## Nacho (Ago 14, 2005)

Ese proyecto es medio complicado, porque para poder utilizar un disco duro debes tener todo un circuito lógico que te gestiones los datos, además de tener un circuito conversor que convierta la información en audio. Es mas fácil que adaptes un computador de bajas prestaciones al auto y con un reproductor mp3 bajo DOS.

Chequea este enlace:

http://www.robmaeder.com/projects/computers/mp3/index.php


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola. 
Si el autoradio de tu carro, tiene entrada auxiliar de audio, usa un reproductor de mp3, usando la salida del audífono del mp3, conectándola a la entrada auxiliar de tu auto radio.
Lamentablemente los discos duros son para las computadoras.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Yefke (Nov 22, 2008)

Si tenes un stereo con entrada USB tenes este bichin que todavia no logro conseguir comercialmente, ni tampoco una hoja de datos completa, basicamente es un adaptador SATA->IDE->USB, con esto podrias cargar 1 HD y adaptarlo a USB, el integrado que busco en cuestion es el JM20337 ó el jm20338, pero no hay datos de como y donde comprarlo ni tampoco publicacion de sus pin out correspondiente, lo unico que encontre es esta información:
http://www.jmicron.com/PDF/JM20338/JM20337.pdf
busque en varias casas de electronica en mi ciudad pero ninguno tiene, me queda una casa que supuestamente es una de las importadoras mas grandes, ya vere que me dicen;
estaria bueno averiguar alguna version comercial con sus pin out, de encontrar alguno yo me encargo de diseñar la plaquita con los conectores y lo necesario para que funque, lo mas casero posible para que todos tengan el propio


----------

